# Bio Chem Zorb in planted tank



## tommyleestaples (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi there I am setting up a planted tank in which i want to use two pieces of bogwood as decoration. I have slowly boiled the pieces of wood and I am now soaking them in water for a few weeks, in order to remove as much tannin as I can.

I know that carbon removes colourings in a tank but it also removes the nutrients that I add for the plants so I dont really want to do that. 

If I do experience discolouration in my tank can I use Bio Chem Zorb? Has anyone used it in a planted tank? Or is it a big no no.

Thanks


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Activated Carbon is best at removing organic compounds such as medicines, pesticides, dyes and tannins. 
It is not very good at removing simple molecules that make up most of the fertilizers in an aquarium. Chelated iron is one of the major exceptions. Most other minerals are not used in aquariums in the chelated form.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Diana K said:


> Activated Carbon is best at removing organic compounds such as medicines, pesticides, dyes and tannins.
> It is not very good at removing simple molecules that make up most of the fertilizers in an aquarium. Chelated iron is one of the major exceptions. Most other minerals are not used in aquariums in the chelated form.


Hi Diana

Than Bio Chem Zorb it's OK. I hope so b/c I am using it in my canisters for a couple of weeks now.


----------

